# H21/H23 0x4395: Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release: 
*H21-200/H23-600/H21-100*

Staggered rollout Coming Soon!

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171268

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Loss of report option.
System test passed & networking and TVApps work fine.
Had to re-run keyword search for this report: H21-200 20100120-4547


----------



## dalime (Jul 26, 2007)

My only issue is that I don't have the update yet. Usually get them the day of release here on the West coast. 
HR21 updated same day; don't know what gives. Want to test out the MRV already.


----------



## jfr0317 (Nov 27, 2005)

Any further reports on others receiving this update? All of my HD-DVR's got their 0x0395 updates early this morning, but nothing yet for 0x4395 on my H21-200.


----------



## mikeyx (Aug 23, 2006)

Anybody yet? 4 DVRs are working just waiting for the H21s....


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

I am in the same boat here. All the DVR's have it, but not the H23. On the west coast and got the other updates the first day. Works great DVR to DVR!


----------



## nightrider (Jan 6, 2005)

my h21-200 all of the sudden went dead no power at all , is it possible to put a new power supply in it , is it worth the headache lol


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm going to *speculate* that this version may have been placed on hold, as I haven't seen it active overnight for the past few days. Now this doesn't mean it is, and there is the chance I missed it going active as my ISP seems to have been doing some maintenance these past few nights. I'm also going to *speculate* that if it is on hold, it's because they may have decided to tweak MRV some more before further roll-out.

I don't know if Doug keeps logs and could verify it not being active for a few days or not.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

nightrider said:


> my h21-200 all of the sudden went dead no power at all , is it possible to put a new power supply in it , is it worth the headache lol


nightrider, call them up.


----------



## Ashtonian (Jan 31, 2007)

me too My HR updated last week my H still hasn't.


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

Same, HR21 updated days ago and opted in, all other recievers are H21 and still haven't updated so can not try yet


----------



## CouchTater (Dec 19, 2006)

Mine got updated and before the update I was showing about 20% left on my hard drive. Now I'm showing 53 % but nothing looks to have been deleted. What's up with that?


----------



## barrey (Dec 16, 2006)

hitokage said:


> I'm going to *speculate* that this version may have been placed on hold, as I haven't seen it active overnight for the past few days. Now this doesn't mean it is, and there is the chance I missed it going active as my ISP seems to have been doing some maintenance these past few nights. I'm also going to *speculate* that if it is on hold, it's because they may have decided to tweak MRV some more before further roll-out.
> 
> I don't know if Doug keeps logs and could verify it not being active for a few days or not.


Seems like your speculation may be accurate, since Doug's firmware monitor

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?list

only shows (for the H21-200 anyway) 0x4395 available until 03:56:03 01/22/2010, and 0x4398 available until 03:56:03 01/22/2010 (the last CE), as well as 0x43A1 (current CE) until about 1AM and now the 0x434D (previous NR) currently available since that time.

I'll probably install the current CE, since the "risk factor" isn't very high on a Non-DVR system.

-B
(If I broke the "fight club" rule, my apologies and I'll edit the post)


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

CouchTater said:


> Mine got updated and before the update I was showing about 20% left on my hard drive. Now I'm showing 53 % but nothing looks to have been deleted. What's up with that?


I've seen this happen after a reboot.


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

the guide is sometimes come up clear


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Still no update on my H23. Should I have it by now or are they still rolling it out?


----------



## eckhart (Mar 1, 2007)

Nothing on my H21-200 either, even though I have had MRV up and running for a week on my 3 HRs.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

It would be nice if they would roll this out. The impact of MRV will not be as much until you are able to see the HR's on the H's.


----------



## cccsdad (Oct 16, 2006)

Got mine last night.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

cccsdad said:


> Got mine last night.


You got it on an H21/H23? You sure?


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

I've got an H23-600 in upstate NY and still no update as well.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got the update on my HD DVR (HR21-700) and opted in to the beta of multi room viewing. But still haven't got the update on my HD Recievers (H21-100).. Does anyone know when the update will hit the H21-100's?

Thanks......


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

EVAC41 said:


> I got the update on my HD DVR (HR21-700) and opted in to the beta of multi room viewing. But still haven't got the update on my HD Recievers (H21-100).. Does anyone know when the update will hit the H21-100's?
> 
> Thanks......


Sure someone does, but they work for DirecTV and they're not talking

Other then that we really haven't any idea, could be next week, could be next month.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

dalime said:


> My only issue is that I don't have the update yet. Usually get them the day of release here on the West coast.
> HR21 updated same day; don't know what gives. Want to test out the MRV already.


H21-200 not far from above poster, didn't get it. Still on 0x434d dated 9/23, multiple RBRs/forces haven't succeeded. Would like to try MRV as Mrs had a knee replacement a couple of weeks back.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

You have two options if you really want to try MRV now. First, which is *risky* and *not recommended* if you aren't willing to deal with *possible hassles from bugs*, is to use a CE version. The second option is to obtain a second DVR, either via the retail channel (Best Buy, etc.), or call DirecTV and see if you can upgrade (swap) your H21 to a HD DVR - they may be able to give you a discount on the upgrade (doesn't hurt to ask). The DVRs are full on with their update, so you shouldn't have a problem there.


----------



## eckhart (Mar 1, 2007)

I haven't signed up for CE, but in looking at the firmware tracker for CE on the H21 and H23, I don't see any new releases available using CE beyond my current version. (0x434D). Is there a CE version for the H21/23 that contains MRV?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

eckhart said:


> I haven't signed up for CE, but in looking at the firmware tracker for CE on the H21 and H23, I don't see any new releases available using CE beyond my current version. (0x434D). Is there a CE version for the H21/23 that contains MRV?


CE discussions are to stay in the CE forums. If you want to know please go into those forms and see what the current releases support. Thanks


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Any word on the hold-up of the H21 update? Been a few weeks now and even with a staggered rollout normally just about everyone would have gotten this by now (it was originally released on 1/20). Seems unusual.


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

my h23-600 has 0x4395 but i do not have smartsearch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

james hyde said:


> my h23-600 has 0x4395 but i do not have smartsearch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But do you have MRV on it? If so, you might be one of the first in the country to have the MRV beta on a non-DVR receiver.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone know what is holding up 4395 for the H21's and H23's. I have both and want to test the MRV with my HR21's?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

So any word on whether or not this new update for the H23 has been scrapped?


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

I haven't recieved for my H21 either so its not just the H23.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

0x4395 was for HI and AK only as it turns out. A new version has started spooling as of last night and should start landing on receivers within the next 2-3 weeks. I'll have notes out for it shortly.


----------

